# Led Plant light and Cockatiels



## Shadh (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi folks! 

Along with being a bird lover I also enjoy plants and have quite a few in my room with me and my birds. I will list my questions by number as I find it sometimes easier to decipher a clear question and answer like that 

1. I am debating on buying a Sunshine Systems LEDGP45 LED Grow Light 28WT for my plants. If these are on 16hrs a day with regular florescent room lights will they have a negative effect on my birds?
Here is a link. http://www.amazon.com/Sunshine-Syst...NKB8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1292798719&sr=8-5

2. If the above item would effect my birds negatively would these full spectrum fluorescents be ok to use? 

Here is a link: http://www.amazon.com/Full-Spectrum-Light-Bulb-Fluorescent/dp/B0018OS06S/ref=pd_cp_hi_1 

3. And this question is totally different but can cockatiels eat human edible bamboo leaves?


Thank you in advance for your responses and direction! I really appreciate it!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Full spectrum lighting is not only good but highly recommended for your birds. I've been told by an expert that if your lighting can't give you a sunburn then it's no good.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, and as for bamboo it's safe for tiels (especially edible grade). They make finger cuffs from bamboo, which are a fav shredder for tiels.


----------



## Shadh (Dec 8, 2010)

shelagh said:


> Full spectrum lighting is not only good but highly recommended for your birds. I've been told by an expert that if your lighting can't give you a sunburn then it's no good.





shelagh said:


> Oh, and as for bamboo it's safe for tiels (especially edible grade). They make finger cuffs from bamboo, which are a fav shredder for tiels.


Great info! Thank you!

Now does any one know if LED is bad for birds? I rather use the LED plant light as it is 26w's vs 4x26w's for the flourscent and I already have a full spectrum light for the babys


----------

